# Threats to the Pigeon Hobby



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

A very common view of the state of the pigeon hobby in the United States is that it is on the wane, numbers of participants that emgage in races and at pigeon shows substantiate this. The only facet of the hobby that is relatively healthy is that of performande flying, but that does little to make up for losses in the other areas.
Commercially, there is a decreasing demand for squabs, even in the ethnic markets that have been a mainstay.

What is wrong, and how has this happened. As a pigeon fancier for more that a half century, I have observed a dramatic changes, but not within the fancy itself. 
The change has occurred in the general public view toward pigeons, and was begin and continues by those who profit from denegrating and demeaning pigeons.
When I obtained my first pigeons in the early 1950's, my parents and all the neighbors were in favor of such a hobby. City councils and County Supervisors would not dream of passing any kind of anti-pigeon legislation for fear of a public storm of protest in FAVO of the birds! There were, withing a mile of my suburban home, at least fifty boys and even a couple girls who had a few birds in thier back yard. And there were, in that same area, eight adults who raised fancy pigeons, and another half dozen that flew racers. There was even a SQUAB FARM (about 3,000 pairs) within that mile! 
And guess what? my neighborhood was not unusual.... 

So what happened?

It started in the 1970's when pest control companies discovered that they had an east target to increase their income....Feral pigeons. Up to that tume, they were considered just urban wildlife, or at worst, a very minor nuisance. Playing upon the "dirty bird" angle, they essentially demonized our innocuous bird, claiming that they were a health threat to the public that carried several communicable diseases (Untrue), that they are messy (often true, depending on circumstances) and that they attracted other pests such as rodents, etc. (Also untrue). 

And those of us in the fancy, what did we do to counter this negative image being cast on pigeons? Not a thing, just continued doing what we always had, showing or racing, or whatever. 
So, not only the feral pigeon became an easy target, so did the hobby. Elected Politicians and city/county beurocrats, believing the propaganda the pest control companies cast about unchecked, started to pass and omplement local ordinances and zoning restrictions that had the effect of prohibiting practical breeding of pigeons. Those of us who maintained our lofts before these rules went into effect were not affected, agter all, we were grandfathered in to keep our birds.....But then, what about the new people who saw past the negative publicity and still wanted to raise a few birds in the backyard? 
The new zoning laws and local ordinances applied directly to them! But, still several people decided to go ahead and build a small pen and get a few anyway, because most of these ordinances were not enforced....Unless there was a complaint....
In essence, flyers and racers were easy targets for the neighborhood grouch to complain about. Those of us with fancy birds had to, in bioblical terms "hide our light under a bushel" and to become paranoid about new neighbors moving in close by.....What a sad state of affairs.

I don't know what we can do to overcome three decades of false propaganda. All I do know is that an entire generation and more have been lost to the hobby. 

Here is a bit of food for thought: 
The country of Bahrain in the Persian Gulf has a total population of about 650,000 people. 
There are an estimated 25,000 people who raise pigeons, about half fancy breeds and the remainder performing and racing pigeons. That's a ratio of one in 26.

The USA has a popullation of about 320 million.
There are less than 25,000 members of all the pigeon clubs in the USA, and a conservative estimate of less than 100,000 people raising pigeons as a hobby, a ratio of one in 3,300 at best.
What is wrong with this picture?????


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Alot is wrong with this. I'm going to teach a class at a local gardening culture coop on how raising columbiaforms is the ultimate in Green Pet and can reduce your impact on the earth. Pigeons and doves are much greener than large dogs, for example, and should replace them as the urban pet of choice in a heartbeat. Imagine cleaning your small 4 bird loft, scraping that into your vermiculture bin, 2 weeks later adding the rich soil to your window box, which is growing fresh herbs and tomatoes right in your own kitchen! How's that for green! And during the tomato scare, guess who still had tomatoes! Green urban farmers, that's who!

Dog and cat droppings are useless and go straight to landfills. Dove droppings can directly reduce humanity's dependence on chemical fertilizers. Says "no thanks" to big business farms. Ultimately, keeps a small part of forest out there from being turned into another vegetable field.
Go green! Go dove!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Risingstarfan,

Thank you for posting this information. You are so right. I think about the only way we can turn things around is to really actively promote pigeon keeping at any venue we can. I know where I live there are very active 4-H clubs and FFA is extremely prominent at the high school. However, I have never heard of any of them having an interest in pigeons. I would love to create a presentation for schools and clubs to generate more interest. I know that the LA Pigeon Club members have a booth at the Orange County Pet fair each year and generate quite a bit of interest.


Philodice,

I think this is a wonderful idea. How about expanding on this by writing a piece on pigeon keeping and sending it to some periodicals such as Mother Earth News? It is fresh and fits right into the green movement. You may have found a way to retrieve the image of pigeons right out of the exterminators hands.

Margaret


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

great stuff Phil!...Im glad I 've been reminded of this rstar,...when I told people that I was building a loft to keep pigeons just the look on their face said it all...I have made it a point to invite those same people over and then fly my all white flock and the look on their face is a big smile...I know the white release is going to be a positive influence on pigeon keeping....im not sure how pigeons got such a bad rap or where it began ,it's seems to have a life of it's own now. yes people will chain themseves to trees to save it, cats and dogs seem to have top honors when it comes to emotional careing....how bout the pidjie?...anyway...handing down pigeon keeping to your kids is one way of keeping it alive...4-h needs to get in on the game too, bunnies are cute but pigeons are cool.....who knows things work in cycles perhaps it will be the "in" thing in the future.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

The reason I see in reduced numbers in clubs And such Is there is less publictiy in pigeons now dasy. Clubs many used to have publicty directers that would get the local newspares involved in Shows and such so people would come to those shows and see the different breeds. Kids would want pigeon There parents would build them a loft of some sort. The bug was biting. People would see this back yard hobby as a interst the family could have. Today we have been spoiled And video games to computers Have taken away outside interestes. Fatser pace life styles lead less room for the pigeon hobby. Housing division set up convenances that restrict even where you park your car. Schools see no pigeons coming to a show and tell class. 4H boy scouts never hear from clubs. Price do not help new comers into the sport. To expose the pigeon hobby the public needs informed. Invite the public Put the pigeons back in the county fairs. Take them to the schools. Contact the boyscout leadrer the 4 H. The FFA. GIVE good birds to new comers. Help them learn have them over to look at the birds. I remember most everyone in the clubs liked to visit each others lofts. Study the pigeons share knowledge be friends. This to has died back The hobby needs good sports not just people who just like to win and forget anybody else.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

risingstarfans said:


> A very common view of the state of the pigeon hobby in the United States is that it is on the wane, numbers of participants that emgage in races and at pigeon shows substantiate this. The only facet of the hobby that is relatively healthy is that of performande flying, but that does little to make up for losses in the other areas.
> Commercially, there is a decreasing demand for squabs, even in the ethnic markets that have been a mainstay.
> 
> What is wrong, and how has this happened. As a pigeon fancier for more that a half century, I have observed a dramatic changes, but not within the fancy itself.
> ...


 You make some very good and valid points. The solution as I see it, is for all of us in the fancy to do our part in promoting our hobby. As it stands right now, maybe 5% of us, are carrying all the weight. Before we can sucessfully sell our hobby to the public, we may need to first sell the idea to our fellow fanciers, that the time to work with our various organizations is now !

My efforts have earned me the AU's "Publicity Person of the Year", and while I am very honored to have been granted this award, it shows me the sad state of affairs that we are in. If even half of the current fanciers in the USA were putting forth even half an effort, our hobby would be growing by 25,000 + a year. I don't consider my efforts as extraordinary, they are considered that only because of the lack of effort the "typical" pigeon hobbist has demonstrated. That is the part I consider sad, and explains the current state of affairs in terms of how our hobby is viewed by members of the public.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I think it just mostly because we live in such a high tech world and neither parents nor children take the time to consider there is a quality of life that does not involve computers, games, soccer, etc.

I am so grateful that I lived during a time when neighbors knew each other. The ladies would gather on each others porches to gossip, laugh and share everyday things. We had outdoor plays, roller skated and played jump rope and hop scotch on the sidewalk, chased each other until it was dark at night. Those days are gone. 

Even though I grew up in the 40's and 50's, I never knew anyone who had racing or show pigeons and I was probably in my 50's when I saw my first racing pigeon who stopped at our home at the lake to rest before taking off again. It was not until I joined this forum over three years ago that I really understood there were so many varieties of pigeons. However, my early childhood was heavily involved with my beloved ferals. My parents took me to parks and our state capitol grounds several times a week to feed the ferals and I learned to loved them dearly.

I think a child's involvement with pigeons leads to a better adult, in learning to care for the pigeons and being concerned over another beings life.

I hope you guys in the racing/show business can get more interest in this "sport" again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

I have worked as a nurse in an animal hospital for over 20 years and I only got involved with pigeons little more than a year ago. Whenever a banded pigeon was brought into my hospital in the past and I made the suggestion to trace the band, it was brought up that it would be bad for the bird as the pigeon's owner would just snap its neck or otherwise dispatch the bird. This is a very commonly held belief. I know not everyone does this of course. However it does happen.

I can remember numerous occasions when attempting to find the owner of a banded bird, that the contact person either said I was wasting my time, to let it go free, or just seemed to not want to be bothered with a stray bird. Owners, when located, are usually not very interested in getting the bird back. No one I've talked to, with one exception, showed any interest in the welfare of the bird. This gives me the impression that the birds are not really worth much to their owners or others in the hobby.

I am not a part of the pigeon hobby, as I only have rescue birds. Since I've been on this site, I've found many people who really care about their birds. But before I came here, I honestly had a very low opinion about the hobby, and that was from my contact with those people actually in the hobby and word of mouth, and not so much by those dirty bird scare tactics.

What I'm saying is that one thing that may be contributing to the decline of the hobby is the public view of pigeon owners who care more about winning then they care about their birds.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELL SAID, Maggie and Sasha!!

Hopefully, Sasha, through this site and word of mouth, the attitudes regarding pigeons will change. Change, even if slow, is better than no change at all. AND, from the threads and posts our site has been receiving, there IS hope!

Maggie, I SOOOOO relate. You and I grew up in the same era (well, duh...I still say we are "sisters" separated at birth!   )

Now, I too, mention the "good old days!"  Mmmmm, wonder what THIS generation of thumb texting kids will say when they, hopefully, make it to 50 and beyond! 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## stellerjay74 (Sep 28, 2008)

I am new to the pigeon world, my first birds will arrive this week to their small but elegant loft. Venturing into the pigeon has not always been a positive experience.

When I started looking into a pigeon clubs/organizations in the local area, I received no return phone call or acknowledgement. Turns out that club is basically just one family. 

I tried to join a pigeon forum on YAHOO! and was greeted with what amounted to a private club membership application. They wanted a biography, work history, references and my philosophy on pigeons. After posting my first newbie question, I was informed that I should have read all the archived posts as the answer to my question was there. 

After two months, of trying to learn as much as I could before constructing my loft and purchasing my first pigeons, I felt absolutely frustrated and almost tossed in the towel.

I have received more assistance and guidance from the local chicken fanciers club then I have from the pigeon world. The AU has been extremely helpful, and was the only pigeon organization that I encountered that would return a phone call and share information.

My point is that this is a double edged sword. Civic governments and public opinion are making the pigeon fancier life harder, add to that as pigeon fanciers we are not doing all we can to open the doors of this wonderful world to new fanciers.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

sasha008 said:


> ........What I'm saying is that one thing that may be contributing to the decline of the hobby is the public view of pigeon owners who care more about winning then they care about their birds.


 This statement would be directed mostly at the hobby or sport of racing pigeons, since those fanciers which are into "Show" birds do not lose anywhere near the number's of birds as those in the racing fancy. There are hundreds of breeds, but only one involves pigeons getting lost trying to find their way back home. 

Regardless of the actual truth of this statement, the reality is, that is the perception. And rest assured, there are many of us, who do the right thing, and retrive the lost and injured birds. 

There is not near the amount of concern by fanciers in this matter, and many of us are in fact working hard to improve the situation. 

Having said all that, the public by and large, are often very ignorant about homing pigeons and that they are raced. If I called a 1,000 people at random, and asked if they thought if racing pigeon fanciers were more concerned with winning, then the bird itself...their reaction for the most part would be huh ?  What are you talking about ? 

My personal experience has been when I get a call from a good citizen who has found a lost racer, they are very intrigued by the whole process, and they had no idea about racing, winning, etc. This is a great opportunity to share the hobby, and a bad experience from a careless owner, can cast a negative image of the sport. So, what I am suggesting, is that there is little in the way of a negative view of the hobby because of winning vs. the bird. 

The negative image, for the most part, is because of wild pigeons soiling buildings and the like, and the image of "Rats with Wings".


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

Yes, what I said mostly applies to racing. However, that could very well color the perceptions of other aspects of the hobby.

I can't attest to the actual feelings of the general public and the percentage who feel one way or another. I can, however, attest to the feelings of the veterinary field in which I have worked for so long. At least, those who I've had contact with. Many veterinarians, vet techs, rehabbers, as well as people in rescue and wildlife have the view that if a lost racer is returned to it's owner, it's likely it would be lethally culled because it's a failure as a racer. As a result, these people have a poor opinion of the hobby. 

Also, there have been people who have called my hospital to report a banded bird, or who have brought one in, who are afraid of what would happen if the bird is returned to the owner for these same reasons. I know there are people in the sport who work to improve the hobby's image. But, except for this forum, I have not met any of those people. I have however met some not so nice hobbyists.

Early this summer, I had a phone call at work from someone who had found a banded bird. I am now known as the "pigeon lady" so I get any and all pigeon calls  The man gave me a band number. I told him I wold trace it and let him know. I forget what club the band was from, but the person who bought the band was in Illinois. I called the good samaritan back to give him the info. He had already traced the band himself by going online. He has gotten a phone number of the person in Illinois and called him long distance. Well, he got such an attitude from the guy, who refused to help him in any way, that he didn't want anything else to do with the bird. Despite me trying to get him to contain the bird and I would pick it up from him, he said it flew away and that was that. So you wind up with another person with a negative view of the hobby.

I am sure that a big part of the image problem that the hobby has, and pigeons in general, is because of the rats with wings thing. But, it's not the only reason.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

sasha008 said:


> Yes, what I said mostly applies to racing. However, that could very well color the perceptions of other aspects of the hobby.
> 
> I can't attest to the actual feelings of the general public and the percentage who feel one way or another. I can, however, attest to the feelings of the veterinary field in which I have worked for so long. At least, those who I've had contact with. Many veterinarians, vet techs, rehabbers, as well as people in rescue and wildlife have the view that if a lost racer is returned to it's owner, it's likely it would be lethally culled because it's a failure as a racer. As a result, these people have a poor opinion of the hobby......


 That is unfortnantely true. And I can't defend those people, any more then the people who are pet owners of cats and dogs who cause the huge population of unwanted animals housed at the various SPCA's around the country. They even have a TV show, that my wife can't bear to watch, which deals with animal control officers tracking down the owners of neglected and abused animals. 

It is unfortnate, but a fact of life, that there are far too many examples of people not being responsible across the whole spectrum of animal keeping. And I confess that I don't have the answer as to why people behave this way. 

The good news is that there are countless people like yourself, who do go above and beyond, in order to assist these birds and animals. Which provides a glimmer of hope, that just because that is the way things are now, they may not always be that way in the future.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sasha008 said:


> Yes, what I said mostly applies to racing. However, that could very well color the perceptions of other aspects of the hobby.
> 
> I can't attest to the actual feelings of the general public and the percentage who feel one way or another. I can, however, attest to the feelings of the veterinary field in which I have worked for so long. At least, those who I've had contact with. Many veterinarians, vet techs, rehabbers, as well as people in rescue and wildlife have the view that if a lost racer is returned to it's owner, it's likely it would be lethally culled because it's a failure as a racer. As a result, these people have a poor opinion of the hobby.
> 
> ...


 don't think that is a reason people don't get in to the hobbie, there is rude or crappy people in all fields of life....I think that with regulations on the suburbs with permits and no you can't do this or that has defferd some from building a loft and if you can't build a loft, so much for starting the pigeon hobbie....Ive found there are more good folks in the hobbie than bad, but even if all of them were bad, it woud not stop me from having a hobbie I wanted, and makeing it a point to go get my bird and care for it in the proper way....


----------



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

Chris Ly here from the Kansas pigeon club, 

There are things out there that can be done. This last saturday our club held a lawnshow/display in El Dorado ks at the Kansas Oil Musem. They were holding their frist annual ***** Corn Festivel. We had a peoples choice award where the festival attendies voted on their favorite bird. It gave at least 800 people the chance to see fancy pigeons. We also had Steve St.Clairs Valorie to display some birds. If we had a nickle for every "oohh" and "ahhh" we would be able to buy brand new cooping.  There were lots of people that were asking questions, and us pigeon guys and gals enjoy explaining pigeons.


----------



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

As a new comer to pigeons I sometimes feel that some fanciers can be a little misleading into the quality of birds and I would really like to see some more classification of quality of birds being purchased the racing pigeon guy's keep pedigrees on there birds so why aren't the fancy show type pigeons having pedigrees kept ? oh know I'm prob not making myself really clear but say when you buy a pedigree dog you know it's parents may have been champions? so when you buy the pigeon you get a classification say like A grade B grade depending on wether the bird has been shown previously and it obtains these classifications and the paper could be linked to it's leg ring for identification? I know it may seem like alot of work but would help too weed out the dishonest people that sometimes catch us out


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

bundyray said:


> As a new comer to pigeons I sometimes feel that some fanciers can be a little misleading into the quality of birds and I would really like to see some more classification of quality of birds being purchased the racing pigeon guy's keep pedigrees on there birds so why aren't the fancy show type pigeons having pedigrees kept ? oh know I'm prob not making myself really clear but say when you buy a pedigree dog you know it's parents may have been champions? so when you buy the pigeon you get a classification say like A grade B grade depending on wether the bird has been shown previously and it obtains these classifications and the paper could be linked to it's leg ring for identification? I know it may seem like alot of work but would help too weed out the dishonest people that sometimes catch us out


I see what you mean. However don't you think in regard to the fancy bird's ther pedigree would be very subjective.
What about if a bird is placed first in show, but the jugde is not very well qualified? Or I have heard on occasion (and not only bird's) the judge is good friend's with one of the entries.
With racing pigeons, you cannot dipute the winner (unless he cheated)...I hope I made sense?


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Thank you for that, i too have been mislead a couple times,and now take great care in who i by my birds from!!!!!!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

bundyray said:


> As a new comer to pigeons I sometimes feel that some fanciers can be a little misleading into the quality of birds and I would really like to see some more classification of quality of birds being purchased the racing pigeon guy's keep pedigrees on there birds so why aren't the fancy show type pigeons having pedigrees kept ? oh know I'm prob not making myself really clear but say when you buy a pedigree dog you know it's parents may have been champions? so when you buy the pigeon you get a classification say like A grade B grade depending on wether the bird has been shown previously and it obtains these classifications and the paper could be linked to it's leg ring for identification? I know it may seem like alot of work but would help too weed out the dishonest people that sometimes catch us out


Many good breeders of show type pigeons keep a record book of there birds. NOW that is what a pedigree really is . First Show type birds If you know or learn the standard can be seen as good NOW the best producers of top show birds are stock birds. Those bird can not win shows But carry the needed points to give a balance in breeding those show winners. Winner to winner in many show birds is not the way to breed As You must off set faults And as said often a stock bird becaome the most needed bird in the loft producing many good birds over time. JUST as race birds many do not keep the so called pedigree. If they do its a short list not going back but 3 generations. The long peds you see in race birds Are often researched buy some of the salesman of the birds. To get a greater price. And just as show birds the best race bird may not be the best breeder of top race birds. Dogs winners they get studed out great names BUT agin how many of those pups grew to be top show dogs Just a small number. The person should learn from there fellow breeders have an idea of there stand in the selected show breed And have the same in race or other performance based lines of birds. As a hobby pigeon keeping is also a art Working towrads the ideal standard for show and the ideal performer in other lines. Start good And with show find those stock birds NOT those SHOW birds Then your set to breed both stock and show type birds. Read and understand the standard Attend the shows. visit the lofts listen to the greats of this hobby and remain humble when you win and place.


----------



## help with pigeo (Jul 9, 2009)

You guys should add a facebook "share this" link to this site. I used to chase pigeons away from our feeder bacause they ate all the food. Then Squeaky & Mexico dropped in on us, and after our experience raising and releasing them, we are now pigeon lovers. However if I had never found this site they most likely would have died, and that probably would have been the end of my pigeon affair. 
If all the pigeon lovers on this site post a link on their facebook page, then some of thier "friends" who are not pigeon people would check it out, and hopefully gain an interest or at least a new respect for pigeons. 
If there already is a share link, please point it out too me.


----------



## Eapalekthiloom (Dec 17, 2009)

*Here' a morsel...*

I am converting my twenty-acre forest into a Permaculture Demonstration Forest. One of the most important issues I face at this time is soil quality. We have shallow, sandy soil and although the trees provide a huge amount of duff for soil building, the rain runoff carries nutrients away very quickly. The permaculture challenge here is to get soil quality up fast, and that means composting.

I have built soil with a number of different types of manure (horse, cow, goat, rabbit and llama) and I can qualifiably say that Pigeon is my choice for super-charging my compost bins! Nothing, and I mean nothing, has worked as well and this is important, not only for me, but as I see it, for composters, organic gardeners, permaculturists, transition and green farmers, urban farmers, and the list goes on and on. Compost can be started and completed quickly using Pigeon Manure, and the result is the best soil you have ever used in the garden.

When I teach permaculture, the animals I choose to include are chickens, pigeons, rabbits, pigs, with an obvious preference for the smaller and easier to work with, ergo, pigeons. I hope to create from this connection multiple uses for pigeons that I think will improve the hobby's image and relevance.


----------



## Rouen (Sep 25, 2009)

I just wanted to give a new comers view point. I've been keeping aves for a good portion of my life, mostly parrots with a few breeds of domestic water fowl thrown in. I had always wanted pigeons but the information on them seemed to be guarded. this fall I acquired my ferals and currently have the two. since I think I have a pair I was looking into bands just in case. I found my way to the ARPU(AU?) website and discovered it costs $50 to $200 per bird to enter in one race. I can tell you I do not nor do I know anyone who has that kind of money to throw at someone just to let my birds fly.
this is something to consider as to why the sport is not overly popular.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

*Article posted in local free paper mailed to township residents*

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=991&pictureid=12184:eek:


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

A few points.

The first and formost being that when and if pigeon racing is presented to the general public, the subject of "culling" is going to come up and it will make us look very very bad. I know. I know. "Culling" on this site is described as "re-homing", but in truth, it rarely is.

Secondly. A lot (by no means all) of pigeon racers are a "crusty" lot. They talk with a raspy voice from years of breathing pigeon dust (see below). Their appearance is lacking when it comes to public presentation. etc, etc. (don't shoot the messenger).

Third. An approximate percentage I believe, of people that would be adversly affected health wise by keeping pigeons (mostly from pigeon lung disease) is probably 80% or more. Do we really want our children to get involved in a life long sport that may cause them serious health issues? I know this is a very unpopular thing to discuss here, but it should be faced head on and debated.

Lastly. I give two or three demonstrations a year at the local childrens day camp, on racing pigeons. I allow each child (usually about twenty to thirty) to hold and release a pigeon after my "speech" about this wonderful sport. I also give each child a current year band as a momento of the day. These kids are all very interested on that day. But I suspect when they go home and tell their parents about it, they are told "ugh, nasty ass flying rats are what pigeons are. They have diseases and poop everywhere). One hour in their life extolling the fun of pigeon racing is not going to overcome the thousands of hours of parenting about diseases and such. I also do wear around town, one of my shirts that have on the front "Pigeon Racing, the Sport of Kings" and gladly talk with anyone who is interested. When I go to other web sites about my other interests (Dogs and Comic Books), I bring into the discussions the sport of pigeon racing, and provide links to various interesting pigeon internet things.

I love this sport. I like most of the people in this sport. But this sport does have problems that I do not see easy answers for.

What this sport needs is several famous people participating. Regular people are mostly like sheep and follow the famous people usually. If the likes of Brad Pitt, Rush Limbaugh or Simon Cowell (from American Idol), got into this sport. Then it would really take off. But I don't see that happening anytime soon.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

There have been many big named people that have raised race and show birds. Times have changed People do not get interested in pigeons as much NOW with public viewing Shows that advertise to the public. Fairs that exhibit pigeons. Youth programs in clubs Ect Maybe more interest. Gone are the days of cheap birds Not really if a person helps new comers. Many pigeon breeders live a good life Not as unhealthy as it is made to be. There is no real answer to bring the hobby back Just a few start in the hobby often from children or curious adults. Will the sport die probably not But it is not really going to grow much anymore


----------



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

conditionfreak said:


> The first and formost being that when and if pigeon racing is presented to the general public, the subject of "culling" is going to come up and it will make us look very very bad. I know. I know. "Culling" on this site is described as "re-homing", but in truth, it rarely is.


I'm new to pijs and have wondered about this aspect of the sport. For both racing and show pijs. It sounds like most unwanted pijs get killed? I suspected this as how many homes can one really find for their retired or unwanted birds? I'm not passing judgment on this. Just genuinely curious. One day I think it would be fun to get into racing but I always wonder what can one do with the birds that inevitably become "useless."


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

You have the answer in your thoughts already. However, I for one am totally against it and suggest an alternative. But before my alternative, I will say that if at all possible, new homes for your unwanted birds should be found. At least a good attempt at doing so would be the right thing to do. However, we all know that it just isn't possible to find new homes in every case. But sometimes it is possible.

Here is my alternative suggestion to the practice of traditional culling:

With racing pigeons, send the unwanted birds to your longest races and give them one more chance to prove themselves as worthy of a perch in your loft. If they come back home real late. Send them again. Keep sending them until they do not come home.

In the wild, at least they have a chance of falling in with a flock of ferals and learning how to survive on their own. I and others, have seen banded pigeons in flocks of feral pigeons, so it does happen. If they do not. At least they will help the predators out there survive easier and that is not such a bad thing. It is the way of life on planet earth. Everything eats something else.

I know it is a little heartless, but it sure the heck beats culling. With culling, they have no chance.

This is my thought on the subject. Others may vary.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

As myself being a third generation pigeon fancier in my family i think the hobby is amazing and i just dont think there are enough people encouraging others to join. My grandpa raced birds and did very well which got my dad into it. My dad raced pigeons until his gf wanted him to give them up and stop spending so much time with them. Myself use to with my dad and had a bunch of fancy birds. When my dad got out of pigeons i kept my fancy birds and had some white homers, fantails, rollers, old classic frills, and chinese owls.

When i first had them i decided i wanted to be into one or two main breeds only, I attended a chinese owl show (since there big around here) and i got offered some birds but noone really told me what i was to breed for nor really helped me out accept one man. I soon go out of chinese owls because noone would help me and they couldnt even put my bird in a show for me while i was busy doing something else so my bird got skipped.

I soon looked on the internet for old classic frills and found a man who had bred them for years and had tons of them. He taught me everything i needed to know about them and gave me amazing birds, He has helped me throughtout my days with this breed and if i ever needed something he would help me. People like this man encourage me to help others and inspire me to be like him helping out others who are getting into the breed but unfortunatley there arnt enough people into pigeons like him.

Myself keeping pigeons has done alot, and i soon hope to have my dads racers back when im older and continue on racing. So right now i just have a few homers and classic old frills. 

*Personal life*
When im at school and there is a pigeon show going on and somone asks me what i did this weekend i will tell them i was at a pigeon show, they will reply with something stupid calling me a pigeon nerd or something but really in the end do you see me doing drugs like most teenagers these days, No you dont. Do you see me brakeing into houses and cars or spending all my money on alchol, No you dont. Pigeons have kept me out of that junk and provide me with a good future ahead of myself, I enjoy them and attending shows staying there all weekend long looking at the birds over and over while my friends are most likely out getting drunk or doing something stupid .


----------

